# Fiskars Maul - ugh....



## Hawkeye (Jan 25, 2013)

OK, so after reading a lot about Fiskars mauls I bought one. An X27. Was excited to use it until after about 5 splits it did this.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow.  I split about 12 cords dead mostly Red/Black Oak with my X25 from May 2011 to Jan. 2012.Plus almost 4 more cords mix of several species green & dead since then.Lowest temps were around 8-10 degrees fahrenheit.A few  minor overstrikes,the teflon coating was gone within a month & that warning sticker is mostly scuffed & gone.

But no cracks or other signs of stress.Its stored in semi-heated garage/shop year round,never gets below 50 in there,compared to unheated storage shed out back where the saws,gas & other tools are kept.


How cold has it been in eastern Iowa the past several days? I havent split anything in about 3 weeks now.Possibly that's brittle from the cold,I know steel can chip easier when cold.


----------



## schortie (Jan 25, 2013)

Whoa!  Never thought I'd see that.  Some defect for sure.

Good thing there's a lifetime warranty - and that no one was hurt.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 25, 2013)

Thistle said:


> Wow. I split about 12 cords dead mostly Red/Black Oak with my X25 from May 2011 to Jan. 2012.Plus almost 4 more cords mix of several species green & dead since then.Lowest temps were around 8-10 degrees fahrenheit.A few minor overstrikes,the teflon coating was gone within a month & that warning sticker is mostly scuffed & gone.
> 
> But no cracks or other signs of stress.Its stored in semi-heated garage/shop year round,never gets below 50 in there,compared to unheated storage shed out back where the saws,gas & other tools are kept.
> 
> ...


 


Thistle - Wasn't all that cold - maybe about 20 degrees.......It's been inside a heated garage before I went to cut this afternoon.

Schortie - where can I find the lifetime warranty?  I purchased the maul online.  Hopefully I can write Fiskars and they'll take care of it........


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 25, 2013)

Wowza. Never heard of something like that happening! Fear not, they'll get you taken care of.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 25, 2013)

I've had that happen with a regular axe and wood handle. First strike, dead center of the log and I had the handle in my hand and the axe in the log. Of course there was no problem replacing it.


----------



## loadstarken (Jan 25, 2013)

Hercules Hercules! 

So is the handle really hollow all the way up to the axe head?


----------



## swagler85 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have a friend who broke one after much abuse, fiskars replaced it without e en asking questions. Should be able to call them and get a new one. Sucks you have to wait for shipping though.


----------



## ArsenalDon (Jan 26, 2013)

yuppers...had mine a while now...no issues...love it..call fiskars.


----------



## albert1029 (Jan 26, 2013)

they'll replace it...had to be a flaw...


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Jan 26, 2013)

That's awful and almost unbelievable!  Should be no problem getting it replaced. But that could also depend from whom you purchased it. Some manufacturers won't recognize the warranty if the merchandise wasn't purchased from an authorized dealer. For example, I've seen some of my cyclist friends get great deals on biocycle parts freom E-bay "companies" only to have the manufacturer deny their warrenty claims because the E-bay company was not an authorized dealer.


----------



## cygnus (Jan 26, 2013)

Holy cow!  I've split about 5 cords with mine over the last three years and give a bit of extra abuse using the handle to twist open some tougher splits.  I see no signs of any issue.  I agree that there must have been a defect.  I hope they are not trying to cut manufacturing costs as often happens with 'evolving' products.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 26, 2013)

OK so I got on the Fiskars website and found a section for "warranty claim".  I filled it out and sent them the pic.

Received a reply from them saying that unless they had further questions, they will send a new maul within 12-15 business days.  We'll see if it shows up but for now would have to say I'm impressed with their customer service!


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 26, 2013)

It will show up.


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Jan 26, 2013)

That's great. I've always heard they are a stand up company. Don't have an X27 but I just received their X7 hatchet. Nice piece if equipment.


----------



## WeldrDave (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow!, done that with wood handles but not the X27.... I'm sure they'll stand by it.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Jan 26, 2013)

Hawkeye said:


> OK so I got on the Fiskars website and found a section for "warranty claim". I filled it out and sent them the pic.
> 
> Received a reply from them saying that unless they had further questions, they will send a new maul within 12-15 business days. We'll see if it shows up but for now would have to say I'm impressed with their customer service!


Thanks for posting the picture, that's the first broken Fiskars I have ever seen, although I've seen, and had, countless other types of mauls and axes. In fact every other axe or maul I've owned the head eventually works loose, and/or the handle breaks just below the head. I have serious doubts that the company that makes them would ever stand behind their product and replace them, they would just consider it normal wear and tear.
I have a couple Fiskars and know they are great tools, but I also realistically know that they are not indestructible. Please keep us updated on how long it takes them to send you a replacement.

BTW, did they question you as to how you broke it, or ask for a receipt?


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow, I've come up short with mine lots of times.
Wacking the handle instead of the head, not a
mark. Sure does sting the hands though. Good company
You'll get a new one. Had to be a defective handle.


----------



## Treacherous (Jan 26, 2013)

Was this specific model made in Finland or China?  I have a hatchet made in Finland but my machete is made in China.


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 27, 2013)

Hawkeye said:


> View attachment 90925
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This site/forum has got to be the #1 for Fiskars documentation, both positive and negative.


----------



## NH_Wood (Jan 27, 2013)

It has to be a defect, since being run over with a tractor seems to be a cake-walk for the Fiskars -  Glad you'll be getting a replacement - now to have fun thinking of what fun things to do with the head. Cheers!


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 27, 2013)

I tried to look at the maul to see where it was made - couldn't find any markings.  My guess would be China though.

And they haven't asked any questions - although in the email I received from them saying they would replace it did say that they may contact me with questions.  We'll have to see.

As for what to do with the head.  I used it as a wedge yesterday - didn't work too bad!


----------



## Thistle (Jan 27, 2013)

Hawkeye said:


> I tried to look at the maul to see where it was made - couldn't find any markings. My guess would be China though.


 

Pics are very blurry,but my X25 says Fiskars then Finland underneath it on both the middle of ax head & back side of that sheath/carrying caddy.


----------



## loadstarken (Jan 30, 2013)

loadstarken said:


> So is the handle really hollow all the way up to the axe head?


Yes I quoted myself.  Hehe

How much do you want for the broken axe head if they don't request it to be returned?


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 30, 2013)

loadstarken said:


> Yes I quoted myself. Hehe
> 
> How much do you want for the broken axe head if they don't request it to be returned?


 

Well, it does make a nice wedge!  Would probably just keep it - would it even be worth the shipping?


----------



## tbuff (Jan 30, 2013)

You didn't by chance miss your target with a nice hard swing and strike the handle... Did you? I have the X25 and my friend has the X27. He just split about 5 or 6 cords of black locust, maple and oak with no issues. In fact, still looks brand new.


----------



## madrone (Jan 30, 2013)

wow. never expected that.mine's still going strong but it's good to know they'll make good on the warranty.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 31, 2013)

OK guys - I have to give big credit to Fiskars.

I busted my maul last Friday.  Sent in the warranty request on Saturday.  Then today on Thursday when I got home from work there was a new X27 maul in a box on the front porch.

If only other companies would have that kind of customer service!

And yes - missed.  Was working on a large split that wouldn't pop in the center.  Went to pop the far edge but I only caught about an inch of it.  It split enough to let the maul through the edge, but not enough to let the handle through the whole split.  And with that, I was holding a much lighter handle.


----------



## tbuff (Jan 31, 2013)

Hawkeye said:


> OK guys - I have to give big credit to Fiskars.
> 
> I busted my maul last Friday.  Sent in the warranty request on Saturday.  Then today on Thursday when I got home from work there was a new X27 maul in a box on the front porch.
> 
> ...



Moral of the story... Get back to splitting Happy to hear everything worked out.


----------



## maple1 (Feb 1, 2013)

That's not exactly a miss, but splitting the far edge is usually pretty hard on handles since more often than not the handle will end up hitting a rough or crooked split edge rather than going clean through the split. That's if you don't miss - if you do miss it's REALLY hard on the handle.

Glad they got you up & going again - that's service no doubt.


----------



## DaveGunter (Feb 1, 2013)

Looks very similar to my x27 failure on day two and about 1/2 cord, although mine just cracked.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/cracked-fiskar-x-27.95355

Replacement showed up in about 2 weeks.  No problems with the replacement, have split about 3 cords with it so far.  I'll check to see if I can see where they were manufactured.


----------



## Jerry_NJ (Feb 1, 2013)

I got my X27 a couple day ago, reported elsewhere, and I am happy with it.  Mine has Finland stamped on the axe head.  Nice not to see China, sorry it doesn't say USA.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 1, 2013)

I've seen that many times, although never with a fiskars.  Classic overshot on the aim, is how it usually happens.  Very common with sledge and wedge splitting.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Feb 2, 2013)

Keep the head if you can. Its made of Kryptonite.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 3, 2013)

Paulywalnut said:


> Keep the head if you can. Its made of Kryptonite.


 
Which would be great if you ever need to defeat Superman . . . but what would make this really useful would be if it was made out of adamantium.


----------



## Sisu (Feb 4, 2013)

Definitely save it. You can use it as a wedge.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 4, 2013)

World's sharpest doorstop.


----------



## naptime (Feb 5, 2013)

Thistle said:


> Wow. I split about 12 cords dead mostly Red/Black Oak with my X25 from May 2011 to Jan. 2012.Plus almost 4 more cords mix of several species green & dead since then.Lowest temps were around 8-10 degrees fahrenheit.A few minor overstrikes,the teflon coating was gone within a month & that warning sticker is mostly scuffed & gone.
> 
> But no cracks or other signs of stress.Its stored in semi-heated garage/shop year round,never gets below 50 in there,compared to unheated storage shed out back where the saws,gas & other tools are kept.
> 
> ...


 
I was out this past December splitting some spruce at -40 F and had no problems. I leave the X27 out on the porch all year, so the handle was the same temperature.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 5, 2013)

naptime said:


> I leave the X27 out on the porch all year, so the handle was the same temperature.



Also handy if you lock yourself out of the house!


----------



## mudr (Feb 5, 2013)

naptime said:


> I was out this past December splitting some spruce at -40 F and had no problems. I leave the X27 out on the porch all year, so the handle was the same temperature.


 

I'm less surprised at the X27 holding up in those temps than I am at your willingness to work in them!  Not a knock at you, obviously, I don't know you, but holy jebus man that's cold!


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 5, 2013)

Joful said:


> Also handy if you lock yourself out of the house!


----------



## naptime (Feb 6, 2013)

mudr said:


> I'm less surprised at the X27 holding up in those temps than I am at your willingness to work in them! Not a knock at you, obviously, I don't know you, but holy jebus man that's cold!


 
Well, for one, if you live in the far north you get used to those temperatures, or you leave. And, I had plenty of wood already split, but being retired now, those cold snaps tend to confine me to the house, and that certainly gets tiresome after a while. So an hour or so out in the wood pile is a nice break, and the exertion keeps you plenty warm.

I don't know why my first post showed up twice, I only posted it once. But I did so to quote Thistle on the first page of a two-page thread, so it might be a bug in the forum software.


----------

